# MA Sentencing: rape = homicide?!



## tomahawk

This kind of disturbs me... I know it is our job to arrest, not prosecute, but two stories back-to-back in the Globe yesterday worry me (see below). A pervert touches an 11-year old kid, and gets 5 years in state prison and 5 more of probation. Good! However, the next article reported on a man who killed a 4-year old boy and injured 3 others while OUI. He gets 2.5 years in state prison and 2.5 more at the HOC. What gives?! Sexual assualts are horrible, but this moron KILLED a young child because he was sh*tfaced!!! Sorry, it is late and I needed to let off some steam I guess. This state can be frustrating sometimes. :evil: :? 

-Mike


"A Charlestown youth hockey coach, convicted last month of sexual assault, was sentenced yesterday in Suffolk Superior Court to four to five years in state prison, followed by five years' probation, the Suffolk district attorney's office said. Brendan Coleman, 21, was convicted of rape of a child, indecent assault and battery, and open and gross lewdness for sexually assaulting an 11-year-old boy in a secluded area of the Charlestown Boys and Girls Club and the Charlestown ice rink. Coleman is also being prosecuted in three pending cases of alleged sexual abuse."

"A Stoneham man was sentenced yesterday in Salem Superior Court to 21/2 years in a house of correction as well as 21/2 years in prison for motor vehicle homicide while driving under the influence. Stephen Guarente, 24, pleaded guilty last week to the charges, brought after a September 2001 accident in Lynn that killed 4-year-old David MacDuff Jr. and injured three people."


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I personally think that a rape sentence should be the same as murder... in the first degree!

Rape, rape of a child, rape of an elderly person, whatever, they should all get life for the lifetime of a traumatic memory that the victim has to live with.

Like they said in class, Mike, MA has some seriously old laws. 

What was the name of that judge again? The one that said, "Tell her to get over it?"


----------



## LeadDog17

Bottom Line:
Both these clowns are getting off pretty easy. The first guy raped an 11 year old kid and I'd prefer to never see him in the outside world again. The other guy killed a 4 1/2 year old kid, and turned the lives of many people upside down. David's parents will never get to see there son again. Why should they have to walk down the street and bump into the guy that killed him.
-Eric


----------



## Burner1

The difference is one was "convicted" while the other "pleaded". While they are both shitbags, nothing will change until the laws change. I still believe the entire CJ system needs to change; from courts to cops to prisons. Until some of us get elected to office, things will just stay stagnant and remain the same...ugly.


----------



## LeadDog17

OK, maybe a group of us should run??? Any takers?

-Eric


----------



## tomahawk

Dungie, I agree - lock 'em all up. I was mostly pissed because both bastards only got 5 years. I certainly hope I did not come across as feeling that the rape sentence was too light!!

-Mike


----------

